# Red Dead Redemption 2



## jononotbono (Oct 1, 2017)

Words cannot describe how stoked I am for this to be released. Just wondering if anyone here knows any of the Audio department or actually worked on this? This will be game of the decade for me! It's making me super excited to do an MFA in Game Music and Audio in January 

Now I need to forget of it's existance because Spring 2018 now feels like a long time away


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 1, 2017)

I am so thirsty for a new "real" game. It has been a long time without significant releases. (Aside from Zero Dawn & Last Guardian, Uncharted). 

There are 4 Games I am looking forward to in 2018: Red Dead Redemption II, The Last of US II, State of Decay II and Days Gone. I don't even care if most of them are sequels ore zombie games. It just feels like in 2017 the well of games has dried up.


----------



## J-M (Oct 2, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Words cannot describe how stoked I am for this to be released. Just wondering if anyone here knows any of the Audio department or actually worked on this? This will be game of the decade for me! It's making me super excited to do an MFA in Game Music and Audio in January
> 
> Now I need to forget of it's existance because Spring 2018 now feels like a long time away




At least you don't have to wait years for a PC version...which may not even be released at all.


----------



## J-M (Oct 2, 2017)

MA-Simon said:


> I am so thirsty for a new "real" game. It has been a long time without significant releases. (Aside from Zero Dawn & Last Guardian, Uncharted).
> 
> There are 4 Games I am looking forward to in 2018: Red Dead Redemption II, The Last of US II, State of Decay II and Days Gone. I don't even care if most of them are sequels ore zombie games. It just feels like in 2017 the well of games has dried up.



Waiting for Wolfenstein II...just because I want to hear what Mick Gordon has done with the soundtrack!


----------



## SterlingArcher (Oct 3, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> Waiting for Wolfenstein II...just because I want to hear what Mick Gordon has done with the soundtrack!



Same here too. That soundtrack was one of my favorites that year and melded so perfectly with the game.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 3, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> Wolfenstein II



very ballsy


----------



## J-M (Oct 3, 2017)

JohnG said:


> very ballsy



Oops...Sorry if I offended anyone. :D


----------



## JohnG (Oct 4, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone. :D



Ha! I'd never heard that music and was very pleased you posted. Thanks.


----------



## J-M (Oct 5, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Ha! I'd never heard that music and was very pleased you posted. Thanks.



Sooo..."Very ballsy" was actually referring to the music of the new Wolfenstein? Not to the fact that I disregarded an entire game series (the old ones before the reboot of the franchise?) Thank god, was expecting a bunch of crazed fan boys to show up on my doorstep!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

marksumm said:


> Not to derail a thread about RDD2 (which I can't wait for either), but a new game I'm excited about is Dreams. They're developing a unique audio engine that'll let you create sounds and music inside the game.
> 
> Anyway, how great was this moment??



Dreams. Isn’t that Media Molecule (Little Big Planet)? Very creative fun Dev!


----------

